# CBC via FTA



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

I was listening to the video on http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=176813 and thought he said that there are a couple CBC fees available on @ 107W. Is this still the case?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That list from Ricks http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/channellist.html says that there are occasional 4:2:2 Ku-band CBC feeds there. Go check out the list and if you can see 4:2:2, please let us know what you find.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

FTA Michael said:


> That list from Ricks http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/channellist.html says that there are occasional 4:2:2 Ku-band CBC feeds there. Go check out the list and if you can see 4:2:2, please let us know what you find.


I don't have an FTA set-up (yet) but am a big hockey fan and would definitely bite on FTA if I could get CBC's hockey coverage.

And excuse the total newbie question but what does 4:2:2 mean? I see it's listed along with things like DVB which is I am somewhat familiar with.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Scroll down this Wikipedia entry on MPEG-2 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-2 and you'll find the technical explanation for 4:2:2. I just think of it as a flavor of compression that older FTA receivers can't handle.


----------

